# Terrestrial grass in aquatic enviroment?



## Grayum (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry, another question for my new 4x2x2 npt. I have noticed terrestrial grass coming out of the soil now, and it seems to be doing well? Not sure if I should be taking this out, in fact im happy with it as I do not like the size/width of aquatic grass (lilliopsis) .


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

have you checked out Dwarf Hairgrass - Eleocharis parvula?


----------



## gacp (Sep 11, 2006)

_Dwarf Hairgrass - Eleocharis parvula?_

Which is not a grass, but a Cyperaceae.


----------



## dymndgyrl (Jan 22, 2007)

That'a kinda neat, Greyum. I guess there was some grass seed in your soil. I'd leave it in there and tell us how it does. The worst that could happen is that it will die and you can just pull it out, but it would be interesting to see if it grows emergent and puts up a seed head.

PS - where did you live on Vancouver Island? I'm on Gabriola Is. off of Nanaimo.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

gacp said:


> _Dwarf Hairgrass - Eleocharis parvula?_
> 
> Which is not a grass, but a Cyperaceae.


I meant instead of terrestrial grass or dwarf sword


----------

